# Statistic of the consumption of window managers and desktop environments.



## teo (Aug 22, 2019)

These are the values that the system consumes the resources of the computer in window manager and desktop graphical environments, in practice I do not know which would be ideal for the end user.


----------



## SirDice (Aug 22, 2019)

Tables like this are fairly useless if you don't tell us exactly how you measured them. You could have pulled some random numbers out of your hat.


----------



## teo (Aug 22, 2019)

SirDice said:


> You could have pulled some random numbers out of your hat.



They are statistics of those who test and publish on the Internet.


----------



## hukadan (Aug 22, 2019)

teo said:


> They are *statistics of those who test and publish on the Internet*


a.k.a. random numbers


----------



## kpedersen (Aug 22, 2019)

They also lack versions. The first release of Gnome 3 used a very different amount of memory to the current Gnome 3.
Also, which KDE 4x? 5.x? If 3.x I would expect to see it much further down in terms of resource usage.

The "shape" of the table looks about right but it doesn't really help with finding a desktop for an end user. Arguably one user might need functionality seen in Xfce (4?) and above and one might not.

The only DE I would like to have seen compared was CDE. It provides functionality akin to Gnome 3 but with a resource utilization somewhere around FVWM.

But also none of this is actionable. Gnome 3 will keep getting more and more bloated and if you need some of that functionality there is nothing you can do about it. Especially since they are now making their own "standards" like Wayland etc. You are locked in.


----------



## Sevendogsbsd (Aug 22, 2019)

This is a very old chart - I have seen it before, just not sure where. Fairly useless. Modern Plasma 5 (KDE) is certainly not the "largest" as the chart depicts - Gnome 3 in all its inefficient, bloated glory pretty much takes that cake...


----------



## Geezer (Aug 22, 2019)

So, what I gather from that chart: More is better, but you don't want too much.


----------



## Alain De Vos (Aug 22, 2019)

Here's the source :








						A Memory Comparison of Light Linux Desktops
					

After I install a new version of Linux, I usually take a good look at the screen. Does it have a task bar? Can I find my window after it was minimized? The direction some desktops are going is not …




					l3net.wordpress.com


----------



## teo (Aug 22, 2019)

Alain De Vos said:


> Here's the source :
> 
> 
> 
> ...



A memory comparison of light linux desktops?


----------



## freq (Aug 22, 2019)

teo said:


> These are the values that the system consumes the resources of the computer in window manager and desktop graphical environments, in practice I do not know which would be ideal for the end user.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Even though your table is not referenced, sounds about right. DWM is really light and now I need to try Tinywm.


----------



## Deleted member 9563 (Aug 22, 2019)

The title indicates that this chart shows the usage (ie. number of users), but the text indicates computer resource usage is shown. In any case, nice to see an easily viewable list.


----------

